# Tethering on the Go is BORKED!



## setite (Dec 24, 2011)

I can't get this phone to tether for more than 2 minutes or so without it not working. The data will simply stop transmitting to the tethered device, while still working find on the phone.

An example is streaming Netflix while driving. I can do it on the phone just fine, but it freezes off and on before stopping altogether on my ASUS Transformer. If I am at home the tethering seems to continue working for hours.

The problem does not occur on the HTC Thunderbolt that my new GN is replacing. I assume this has to do with how the phone handles the transition between towers. There are lots of dead spots along the routes I drive, while delivering pizzas, but they are usually at intersections and are only an issue if I am stopped at the light for too long without sufficient buffer for the video I am streaming.

I have tried ARHD and RootzBoat. Used android-wifi-tether, the built in ICS tether, and the trial for the 10$ wifi hotspot app by SVTP(or something like that).
Please help me. This problem is so frustrating and unyielding I am ready to cry.


----------



## unw1red (Dec 23, 2011)

Am I the only one wondering why you are streaming video while driving?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisPSU (Oct 17, 2011)

unw1red said:


> Am I the only one wondering why you are streaming video while driving?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Other people in the car perhaps? Smartass


----------



## setite (Dec 24, 2011)

unw1red said:


> Am I the only one wondering why you are streaming video while driving?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I should have known someone would ask this. If it makes you feel better, everything is in docks. You may not believe me, but I can honestly say that I don't look at it unless I'm at a light. Just like right now I'm watching TV and but looking at my browser. I like TV but most of it can be listened to. The video streaming was an example of the quickest way to break the streaming. It also only lasts one song with Google Music. I use it to play TV shows I have already seen usually.


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

ChrisPSU said:


> Other people in the car perhaps? Smartass


Lmao damn beat me to it btw are y using the built in tether app or wifi tether for root? I use the rooted app fine used it for my ps3 the other night had no issues at all

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

setite said:


> I should have known someone would ask this. If it makes you feel better, everything is in docks. You may not believe me, but I can honestly say that I don't look at it unless I'm at a light. Just like right now I'm watching TV and but looking at my browser. I like TV but most of it can be listened to. The video streaming was an example of the quickest way to break the streaming. It also only lasts one song with Google Music. I use it to play TV shows I have already seen usually.


You are wrong about this, it is dangerous even if you plan to only look at stops...just wrong. I know I won't convince you, hopefully others won't make the same mistake.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## setite (Dec 24, 2011)

Yea I'm not here to argue about the safety of it. As I said, video kills the tethering within two minutes. But the problem is for ALL tethering. Facebook, Google Music, etcetera all manage to break the tethering with every tethering app that works. ICS, Wifi Tether, and the trial of "Wifi Hotspot and USB Tether" which seems to be some app that hooks into the built in tethering.

For the sake of argument. If I were to stay true to only looking at video at a stop light, it is no more dangerous than listening to music. You can try to argue about dialogue taking more concentration than listening to music, but then what about passengers? But enough about that. Anyone tethered while driving? No one streams music from a tethered device while driving? Maybe someone using public transport?


----------



## prakash99 (Nov 6, 2011)

Umm.. ..back to the tethering issue... I have experienced solid connectivity with the built-in tethering after flashing custom ROM. I was also having frequent dropouts on wifi tether while on stock.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## setite (Dec 24, 2011)

For now I will put a hold on this question. The issue arose today on my home WiFi. As such I think the issue might actually lie in the ASUS Transformer Prime, as the issue isn't present in my ASUS Transformer nonprime. I'll report back within 24 hours when I have tested both devices concurrently.


----------



## adamd1169 (Aug 17, 2011)

setite said:


> Yea I'm not here to argue about the safety of it. As I said, video kills the tethering within two minutes. But the problem is for ALL tethering. Facebook, Google Music, etcetera all manage to break the tethering with every tethering app that works. ICS, Wifi Tether, and the trial of "Wifi Hotspot and USB Tether" which seems to be some app that hooks into the built in tethering.
> 
> For the sake of argument. If I were to stay true to only looking at video at a stop light, it is no more dangerous than listening to music. You can try to argue about dialogue taking more concentration than listening to music, but then what about passengers? But enough about that. Anyone tethered while driving? No one streams music from a tethered device while driving? Maybe someone using public transport?


No, dude. You should still be paying attention to what is going on around you in your car even if you aren't moving. What you are doing is irresponsible.


----------



## jasonpantuliano (Jul 25, 2011)

Why do people like to preach so much. Guy needs technical help and your trying teach him about safety. He knows whats safe. Answer the question if u know the answer. People are going to do what they want. I work almost everyday of the week and have 3 kids so I do it too cause I never have time to watch anything at home. I have the same problem while moving with my a500. I think everytime the phone switches towers my tablet loses the connection somehow even though it says still says connected. I think its my tablet personally.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

I am on AOKP v12 and yesterday used the native rom wifi tethering for hours yesterday without a hitch. You might give that rom a try.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## itch808 (Dec 20, 2011)

I used the latest version of Wifi Tether and it works fine for me. Used it for 6hrs straight.


----------



## setite (Dec 24, 2011)

itch808 said:


> I used the latest version of Wifi Tether and it works fine for me. Used it for 6hrs straight.


Yea the problem is bluetoothon the ASUS Transformer Prime. The Nexus is just fine.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V99mqQiIHMM


----------



## scion676 (Jan 28, 2012)

_I am actually having the same issue except I am not driving anywhere, the phone stays in one place. I used my Thunderbolt to tether to my ipad2 to stream tv shows while at the gym doing cardio. Unless the 4G signal sucked on the Thunderbolt, it would be able to stream a 350 meg show over Airvideo on the ipad2 no problem. I just switched over to the Nexus, rooted and romed with AOKP build 21 (kernel that came with it) and using the built in wifi tether app as well as a 3rd party installation of Wifi Tether yields the same result... the data will just stop transmitting randomly but still work fine on the phone. First time it stopped after about 200megs transmitted.. then 80, then 38.... without any reason. Signal was fine. Only way to temporarily fix it is to turn off the hotspot and then back on. But then it arbitrarily cuts out again._

_Could it be the kernel? Or just something different about how the Nexus treats constant transmission that sucks compared to the older LTE phones? Please someone help!! this is the #1 reason I root!! I like to stream video onto the ipad2 almost daily...._

_:-/ _


----------



## scion676 (Jan 28, 2012)

sooo.... is no one having this problem anymore?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

setite said:


> Yea I'm not here to argue about the safety of it. As I said, video kills the tethering within two minutes. But the problem is for ALL tethering. Facebook, Google Music, etcetera all manage to break the tethering with every tethering app that works. ICS, Wifi Tether, and the trial of "Wifi Hotspot and USB Tether" which seems to be some app that hooks into the built in tethering.


When you're moving, latency goes way up and tower switch overs would complicate a constant data stream. You can measure it by testing your ping to various sites. That's why your streaming starts to suck. However, nearly every app caches a portion of the stream ahead of time if it can so if there's data lost at a point, it will still play for a bit after until it reconnects. The issues result when the app cannot reconnect in time or does not reconnect properly.

Since tethering is usually working through various hacks in the system, it doesn't surprise me it does not reconnect properly. However, it may not even be due to the tethering app and the Nexus at all. It could be the device itself that is tethered to Nexus that does not reconnect when it should.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Question for you? Do you have BT on? If BT is on wireless tether will not work probably. It will connect and than drop out after a minute or so. I found this out while my fiancee was trying to use our Nook tethered to my GNex in the car.

Once I turned off BT, the connection remained constant.

And just to clarify, i am talking about having BT for audio/calls and wifi tether simultaneously being on and not BT tether.Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

